# Come faccio a sapere quanti punti ho sulla Patente?



## admin (19 Novembre 2012)

Dal Luglio 2003, ad ogni *neo patentato* vengono assegnati *20 punti*. Agli automobilisti che per due anni si comportano bene e non commettono infrazioni vengono assegnati *2 punti di bonus*.

Per sapere quanti punti si hanno sulla patente basta telefonare al *numero 848.782.782* oppure collegarsi al *portale dell'automobilista* ( ilportaledellautomobilista.it) ed effettuare la registrazione.

E' possibile conoscere il numero dei punti della patente anche attraverso numerose *applicazioni *per *Iphone, Ipad e Android.*


----------



## iceman. (19 Novembre 2012)

Ma se io da neopatentato infrango un codice, mi tolgono il doppio dei punti vero?


----------



## esjie (19 Novembre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ma se io da neopatentato infrango un codice, mi tolgono il doppio dei punti vero?



Sì, per i primi 3 anni.


----------



## Miro (20 Novembre 2012)

Ma anche le multe valgono come penalizzazione? ad esempio io Lunedì scorso ho preso una multa per sosta sulle strisce blu e non avevo il ticket, mi hanno scalato qualcosa secondo voi?


----------



## Jino (20 Novembre 2012)

Io ero convinto che ogni anno se non combini niente prendi 2 punticini. Invece a quanto pare no, ne ho solo 22  Vabbè un pò ne ho persi, ma contavo a spanne di averne tipo 26-28 

Chi gentilmente mi illumina su come funzionano sti dannati punti!?


----------



## cris (20 Novembre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ma se io da neopatentato infrango un codice, mi tolgono il doppio dei punti vero?



si, infatti ho 14 punti


----------



## iceman. (20 Novembre 2012)

rotfl e che hai fatto? Mi sa che devo ripassare un po di segnaletica..non mi ricordo quasi niente


----------

